# Ban on Tail Docking



## JE-UK (Mar 10, 2010)

*Docking*

They've banned tail docking here in the UK, except in some very specific instances where you can get an exemption for some hunting breeds that are definitely going to hunt.

I think I like it, though there are some breeds that I just think look goofy with a tail ... Dobes, Boxers, etc.

That's probably just me, though. I'm sure the next generation will think docked ones look funny. 

It is a pretty miserable thing to do to a pup, so I guess I'm for the ban. Docking would have hidden my mini's incorrect curly tail though!


----------



## jak (Aug 15, 2009)

JE-UK said:


> They've banned tail docking here in the UK, except in some very specific instances where you can get an exemption for some hunting breeds that are definitely going to hunt.
> 
> I think I like it, though there are some breeds that I just think look goofy with a tail ... Dobes, Boxers, etc.
> 
> ...


See, this is where I disagree.. Most puppies at 2-3 days old when docked do not even put up a fuss, they just get put back with their mother, no harm down..

I can tell you, If my Dobermann had a tail, it'd be a WHIP..

He wags it so incredibly fast, that he would constantly be whipping us, the other dogs, things around, and door and walls most likely splitting and breaking the end, causing him to be in far more pain, than what could have been done easily, and painfree 2-3 days old...

He is docked, and I am thankful for that... 

I do not care personally about a breeder who chooses not to dock, their choice..

and that's what it should be *A CHOICE* IMHO

I had never even seen Dobies before we got ours... maybe one or two.. but hardly enough to even stick an impression in my mind.

Before we even had gotten him, I was researching all that I could about them, and I saw lots with tails, and lots without...

IMO with tails is just wrong, it takes away from the elegance they hold..
And a friend of mine said, in Boxers they have found, that the undocked boxers have far less developed rears than the ones without...

I think it's interesting that this can be like that...


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

I had not even thought about the other breeds. I think a Dobe or Boxer with undone tails and ears do not even look like a Dobe or a Boxer. There is something so incredibly elegant about a Dobe with its short tail and erect ears. Maybe the solution is not a universal ban, but rather choice to do it how you wish, and universal acceptance of that choice. I am so flustered right now, hoping to get a show pup into Sweden, but have no idea if it is ever going to happen because of their stance on docked tails. I am not prepared to leave the entire litter undocked (yet) and am not prepared to say I can pick a show puppy at three days old. It is a bit of a bugger. I do not like how this is being done in Canada, with the vets deciding this is the way it should be so that's it, and now the ban has begun in parts of the country.


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

Rottweilers look weird with tails , Boxers, dobies , Australian Sheps ( look like borders with tails lol ) , american cockers look weird also .

OT
I like crops on Dobies and boxers but the length the show people cut them is excessive to me some are ao long they make the dog look goofy IMO. This also goes for great danes, the dog they used for the new movie marmaduke his ears are so ridiculous looking to me. 

I like apbt with a good crop too some amstaff breeders are cutting their dogs ears too long I am like ewww

this dobies ears I are just too long to me 









I like this one










IMO I can deal with no ear cropping but the tail docking is a must for me on some breeds. boxers look good with no cropped ears same with dobies. In Au I was looking at a dane breeders website and they hold the ears up for the judges I thought that was funny but the ears look cropped lol 


rooster


----------



## jak (Aug 15, 2009)

roxy25 said:


> Rottweilers look weird with tails , Boxers, dobies , Australian Sheps ( look like borders with tails lol ) , american cockers look weird also .
> 
> OT
> I like crops on Dobies and boxers but the length the show people cut them is excessive to me some are ao long they make the dog look goofy IMO. This also goes for great danes, the dog they used for the new movie marmaduke his ears are so ridiculous looking to me.
> ...


I don't having no crops... it's already banned here anyway...

Some foreign judge when here, they grab the dog's head with one hand, and with the other pull the ears up.. lol


----------



## neVar (Dec 25, 2009)

i'm not into cropped ears... but i love docked tails and they have such a reason to be. this is a big concern as i breed aussies. we now have bans against vets docking in the maritimes. 

at 2-3 days old the nerves aren't even down in the tails- the dogs don't feel it.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Well, I think they feel it, but one little squeak and it's over. Once they are back witrh Mama, all is forgotten!!


----------



## Mister (Sep 10, 2008)

I think that the tail docking and ear cropping and dew claw removal should be up the the owner and not the government. A prospective buyer could ask a breeder to leave a natural tail or ears or dews if they want but some wont do it. I personally think all dogs should get whats done for the breed. I think a pit should have cropped ears as with a dobie and schnauzers etc. I also tink tails should be docked according to the breed as well as all dews removed unless the breed standard calls for them to be left like a pyr.
I know alot of people dissagree with this but its my personal preference and i love a correct dog that is to breed standard and the way to get this is to crop and dock.


----------



## concerned future (May 26, 2010)

Mister said:


> I think that the tail docking and ear cropping and dew claw removal should be up the the owner and not the government. A prospective buyer could ask a breeder to leave a natural tail or ears or dews if they want but some wont do it. I personally think all dogs should get whats done for the breed. I think a pit should have cropped ears as with a dobie and schnauzers etc. I also tink tails should be docked according to the breed as well as all dews removed unless the breed standard calls for them to be left like a pyr.
> I know alot of people dissagree with this but its my personal preference and i love a correct dog that is to breed standard and the way to get this is to crop and dock.


I agree with you one hundred 100% . 

I hope you have signed this petition.

http://www.thepetitionsite.com/8/st...n-furthering-the-dockcropdew-claw-removal-ban


----------



## neVar (Dec 25, 2009)

right now in canada the issue isn't so much the government s the vet association. but yet they let declawing be oK (which btw i'm not staying i'm anti declawing... i'm just saying as a comparison)


----------



## bigpoodleperson (Jul 14, 2009)

I like docking, cropping and dewclaw removal. I dont want my dog to have a full tail (if the breed norm is to not). When i get a doberman i will expect its tail, dewclaws and ears done before it get it. I have held for many a puppy dewclaws and tails. Yes, they feel it, but then that is it. As Jak said, better at that time then to do a full bone amputation on an adult dog as they have injured either one. Try getting an adult tail amputation to heal fast and correctly!!


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

Mister said:


> I think that the tail docking and ear cropping and dew claw removal should be up the the owner and not the government. A prospective buyer could ask a breeder to leave a natural tail or ears or dews if they want but some wont do it. I personally think all dogs should get whats done for the breed. I think a pit should have cropped ears as with a dobie and schnauzers etc. I also tink tails should be docked according to the breed as well as all dews removed unless the breed standard calls for them to be left like a pyr.
> I know alot of people dissagree with this but its my personal preference and i love a correct dog that is to breed standard and the way to get this is to crop and dock.


IA too ! beware of animal activist pushing new guardianship owner laws ! This is another bill that takes our rights away ! We have 5 cities in CA who said yes to the guardianship bill :rolffleyes:


----------

